# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Эмуляция ключа LPT

## garus

Есть программа, работает только с аппаратным ключем LPT. Проблема с такими портами на ноутбуках.Могу я, как простой юзер, создать эмулятор этого ключа? На ключе написано SRM00020, 06/11/03 757-0994

----------


## p486

я думаю чисто программными средствами сделать это будет очень проблематично. 
выход есть:
- сломать программу
- сделать такой самый ключ, там по любому стоит микроконтроллер с прошивкой которую ты не вытянешь из кристала :( но ты можешь написать свою прошивку :)

----------

